# Thermostat Wiring O/B & W together?



## hvactech126 (Nov 11, 2010)

NO, not correct. That thermostat will not operate a heat pump with backup (aux) heat. You need a TH6220. On the 6220 there will be outputs for aux and E these get jumpered and the W wire goes to them.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

hvactech126 said:


> NO, not correct. That thermostat will not operate a heat pump with backup (aux) heat. You need a TH6220. On the 6220 there will be outputs for aux and E these get jumpered and the W wire goes to them.


Wish when they marked those boxes heat pump compatible. They would put with no aux heat in big letters.


----------



## mwpaulson (Oct 21, 2012)

hvactech126 said:


> NO, not correct. That thermostat will not operate a heat pump with backup (aux) heat. You need a TH6220. On the 6220 there will be outputs for aux and E these get jumpered and the W wire goes to them.


So to just make sure I found the following on the web.

" 
*WHAT IS AUXILIARY HEAT:*
Auxiliary heat is the technical term for "heat strips". Most heat pumps have heat strips inside the air handler to compensate for the cold air produced when the heat pump goes into the "defrost cycle". During the defrost cycle, the heat pump reverses. It circulates cold refrigerant through the inside coil and hot refrigerant through the outside coil to melt the ice off the outside coil. During this time, without heat strips, cold air would be blown into the home. The heat strips also sometimes referred to as "backup heat", supplement the heat produced by the heat pump to assist during extreme cold weather.
"

So by using the TH6110D, when it gets cold and needs to do the above action... it wont be able to causing my heat pump problems. Correct?

So I looked up the TH6220, it's not much more so I'll order it today and see if I can return the one I have.

Once I get the new one the O/B wire will have it's own slot and the W wire will go in either AUX or E with a bracket (jumper) connecting them and it should work just fine then?

Thank you again for all your help!


----------



## mwpaulson (Oct 21, 2012)

Ok just ordered from Amazon, (Honeywell TH6220 FocusPro 6000 5-1-1 Programmable Heat Pump Thermostat) so this should be the correct one, $64.98 not too bad.


I looked up the manual online for it and it should have the following connections.


*2H/1C Heat Pump System 
*_(TH6220D only) _[8]
*Rc *Power
*R *[R+Rc joined by jumper]
*Y *Compressor contactor
*C *24VAC common
*O/B *Changeover valve
*G *Fan relay
*Aux *Auxiliary heat relay
*E *Emergency heat relay
*L *Sends output when set to Em. Heat

So I'll jumper these and should be good to go correct?

*Aux* Auxiliary heat relay
*E *Emergency heat relay


----------



## hvactech126 (Nov 11, 2010)

white goes to aux and it is jumpered to E, yes, you are correct.


----------



## mwpaulson (Oct 21, 2012)

hvactech126 said:


> white goes to aux and it is jumpered to E, yes, you are correct.


Thanks for all your help!

Last question, it's not that cold yet here in WA State, has been raining, I have the TH6110D (wrong thermostat) hooked up and it's holding at 70F and working just fine, I should be ok till the new one arrives in a few days correct? Should I do anything with the wires in the meantime or leave it alone?


----------



## mwpaulson (Oct 21, 2012)

I found a pic of the backplate.

The top says "Conventional" and bottem says "Heat Pump"

So do I have to put the wires in the slots for heat pump or can I put it through the top and tighten the screws. Does this even matter?

Sorry I am new and just want to make sure.

Thank you,
Matt


----------



## hvactech126 (Nov 11, 2010)

Remove the white wire and tape off for now. The wires still insert from the top. You simply use the terminal HP labels.


----------



## mwpaulson (Oct 21, 2012)

hvactech126 said:


> Remove the white wire and tape off for now. The wires still insert from the top. You simply use the terminal HP labels.


Thank you again for all your help!


----------



## mwpaulson (Oct 21, 2012)

Quick Question, got the new stat installed. 

In the setup on #1 I picked option 5 "2 heat/1cool heat pump (with aux. heat) 

On #2 I picked 1 "Changeover Valve (O/B terminal energized in heating) Because everything I read online says Rheem/Rudd is set this way and I have a Rheem heat pump and gas furance system.

everything else I left alone seemed like correct settings.

Is this correct? I kinda just went with the bold because it all made sense.

Also someone explain how the heat pump outside can heat the house? I'm new so I thought that unit outside was only for A/C.

Thank you,
Matt


----------



## Patrick Eubanks (Oct 6, 2011)

*Ruud*

for a ruud unit, you will want the reversing valve to energize in the heating mode.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

Heat extraction from inside a dwelling during cooling mode let's go of that heat outside. Put your hand above the outside fan and you'll notice it's warm air. In a heat pump the refrigerant simply reverses it's flow (why you have the o/b terminal which connects to the _reversing_ valve) and the process is reversed. The refrigerant is letting go of it's heat inside the dwelling.


----------



## mwpaulson (Oct 21, 2012)

Doc Holliday said:


> Heat extraction from inside a dwelling during cooling mode let's go of that heat outside. Put your hand above the outside fan and you'll notice it's warm air. In a heat pump the refrigerant simply reverses it's flow (why you have the o/b terminal which connects to the _reversing_ valve) and the process is reversed. The refrigerant is letting go of it's heat inside the dwelling.


Ohh ok, now I understand it much better. I can use the heat pump for just A/C though right and not heating if I choose not to correct?

I reconnected the TH6110 because I like the Gas heat much better, the heat pump was only blowing in luke warm air when I tested it for a few days. Gas had better heat and keeps the home warmer. The A/C though is perfect and keeps the house very cold.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

Yes, in cooling mode it's a normal condensing unit outside. During heating mode on a heat pump the two coils switch rolls, the outside becomes the evaporator and the inside becomes the condensing unit. During the refrigerants condensing process it's losing heat.


----------



## hvactech126 (Nov 11, 2010)

You should have kept the new stat and simply used emergency heat.


----------



## mwpaulson (Oct 21, 2012)

hvactech126 said:


> You need to use the new stat and use emergency heat to heat with gas. Using the old stat it will not cool properly depending upon how you wired it.


It seemed to cool just fine, I put the Blue wire in C and the White in W, all others in the letters they were in. Heats great and the A/C blows nice and cold. Will the 6220 program to only use Emergency heat? Because it didn't seem like it did and I don't want that heat pump outside running all the time.


----------



## mwpaulson (Oct 21, 2012)

Also after taking the Furnace panel off I saw the wire board and it match's the TH6110 better, I think whoever put the old Hunter one on didn't put the right tag on the blue wire maybe?


----------



## hvactech126 (Nov 11, 2010)

see my post, I edited it. Because you have rheem/ruud equipment you can wire the way you did and never notice a problem to use it as a conventional system.


----------



## mwpaulson (Oct 21, 2012)

hvactech126 said:


> see my post, I edited it. Because you have rheem/ruud equipment you can wire the way you did and never notice a problem to use it as a conventional system.


I saw, took me a week of hard study to figure it all out, after calling around and getting advice.. reading this forum and everything I switched it back to the one I first bought because I figured either they labeled it wrong or I could just use the Gas as the main because it was ok to use as a conventional system..

So in the end I bought 2 thermostats, learned a ton about my system and had fun learning from my mistakes. Oh well just glad this forum is here because without it I know it would have cost me much more.


----------



## Technow (Nov 12, 2010)

is that thermostat dual fuel capable?


----------



## mwpaulson (Oct 21, 2012)

Technow said:


> is that thermostat dual fuel capable?


It lets me choose Gas witch is what I want


----------

